# Bj's



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I know alot changes after marriage, she does alot of things and they start to taper off after a while. Just curious to see some other track records besides my own. 

Tell me fellows, when was the last time you got a bj? I dont mean a few seconds of one as foreplay. Start to finish


----------



## WeDoExist (Mar 6, 2012)

I got one yesterday. And a couple brief times during sex. She even did the ATM. I find it much easier when I don't ask. I just get her hot and bothered, then tell her to do it, or bring her face down there.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine was the opposite. We were together for several years before I got one from her. It was the first time she had ever given one, and she decided to swallow (we were in a car). She made it through, but didn't try again for several years. She started again as foreplay, and has a couple times finished me by hand when I got close from the BJ. I would love another full meal deal, but am ok with just a helping hand to get over the finish line. As foreplay, she does it allot- pretty much every time, and frequently again a few hours later to get me going for a round two or three.

I think one from start to finish would be great, she has improved her technique so much, they are incredible now, but I really prefer them as warm up, then finishing inside. I don't know if other guys are like me, but when I finish, I just want to be as deep in as possible, no moving, and that's hard to do without causing her to gag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> and that's hard to do without causing her to gag.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my ex NEVER gagged. she was the bj queen.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Lordhavok said:


> I know alot changes after marriage, she does alot of things and they start to taper off after a while. Just curious to see some other track records besides my own.
> 
> Tell me fellows, when was the last time you got a bj? I dont mean a few seconds of one as foreplay. Start to finish


Yesterday


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband got one yesterday.  Before that it was Monday, the day before my surgery.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

I last had one last week. It was good but we're still working on it. She's been "out of practice" so to speak and it's almost like she's learning all that kind of thing all over again. She's not cold to me overall, but on that particular subject she was never very giving and so we're slowly getting it worked out. It's all a step up from the first 10 years of our marriage, in which I was lucky to get one 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Husband last turned one down ~three years ago. I never offered again after that. He hasn't asked either.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

isla~mama said:


> Husband last turned one down ~three years ago. I never offered again after that. He hasn't asked either.


:scratchhead:


crazy turning down someone wanting to give you pleasure.......I'll never understand it.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

And I specifically said he had no obligation to reciprocate. I don't get it either.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

isla~mama said:


> Husband last turned one down ~three years ago. I never offered again after that. He hasn't asked either.


I used to offer to give my wife oral almost every night. She turned it down, saying her issues keep her from enjoying it. I guess some people feel insecure about that area down there, especially women. Now she says she wants it, so that's a good sign I guess. I do it well she says, but she seems to hold back nonetheless even these days.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

isla~mama said:


> Husband last turned one down ~three years ago. I never offered again after that. He hasn't asked either.


Note to self: never never never turn down head from wife.

I once complained about my wife's ironing job. That was nearly 20 years ago. Guess how many shirts she's ironed since then!


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Note to self: never never never turn down head from wife.
> 
> I once complained about my wife's ironing job. That was nearly 20 years ago. Guess how many shirts she's ironed since then!


lol. Well, if he asked for one I would do it. I'm never going to refuse him. The BJ refusal came after years and years of other rejections. That was the final nail, I never tried initiating anything again.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Those that who don't give and receive are you at least having sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Last start to finish bj I gave my husband was Thursday. I enjoy giving more than receiving so he probably gets a start to finish 2-3x a week (minimum). Sometimes he will stop me saying he wants to save the finish for sex, this kinda frustrates me but hey I get some sex too so I deal with it


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Going to tonight and I'm so excited!  It's been a couple days and I miss being sexual and physical with him. Healing is good but it is frustrating!

So we've been sexting today  Rawr. He can get so naughty! I can't wait until he gets home!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I prefer Costco


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

in my mind, they did taper off from the early days, it was like 2/3 times a day, everyday...but we were hot and horney teenagers..

now as the years have passed..some wks its 2/3 times most weeks its 4/5 times. always as fore play before sex.

this week it was prob sunday..then tuesday, and steak and bj day, then some how the day after that, and last nite. sex a couple of times this wk...

its not always that one sided, but he is happy, so im happy. next week prob less bjs and more sex.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

CREEPY BJ SONG! LOL

That better not be in my head when I'm givin' him head. LOL:rofl:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never given my hubby one from start to finish :/ I would go down until he was really close, then hop on top and grind away. I never got any complaints. A while back I seriously wanted to try swallowing but then he decided he wasn't going down on me anymore - so no oral for either of us in over a month. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Know_Buddy (Mar 13, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> (envision little dancing musical notes here...)


or a dancing turtle


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> I've never given my hubby one from start to finish :/ I would go down until he was really close, then hop on top and grind away. I never got any complaints. A while back I seriously wanted to try swallowing but then he decided he wasn't going down on me anymore - so no oral for either of us in over a month.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But he's a POS.

He doesn't deserve that amount of intimacy from you. Sorry, he just doesn't.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I've never given my hubby one from start to finish :/ I would go down until he was really close, then hop on top and grind away. I never got any complaints. A while back I seriously wanted to try swallowing but then he decided he wasn't going down on me anymore - so no oral for either of us in over a month.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously? He stopped going down on you? Dang, if I ever found out the reason my wife won't swallow was because I quit giving her oral, well, I don't know but that would be very bad. I guess in my case I already know the reason she won't swallow is because it grosses her out. She's the same as you were....foreplay only. It's disappointing but reading these forums you learn that things could be way worse.

Just one more thing on the list of requirements for when I trade up to my trophy wife! That and leaving the lights on....


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you guys use any flavored lubes?
Personally, I liked sugar-free coffee syrups (vanilla or caramel). Very thin liquid but lasting flavor for a great price and no after taste of bleh with the sex jellies.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

No,I like his taste and smell


----------



## itgetsbetter (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine got one tonight...one last weekend before that. It's not something we do every time, but if he tells me to...I oblige. He's the boss in bed, and we both like it that way.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

start to finish, at least a month ago. Maybe once or twice since then, very briefly and as part of foreplay. It is driving me insane! She is soooo good when she puts her mind to it.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday, in the back yard. I wanted to put it off until later at night, but she was insistent! Been married 27 years and I've received 2-3 times a week pretty consistently the whole time. She always swallows, and yes I realize I'm bragging here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

BJ refusal? Unbelievable! I've been married for 25+ years and haven't had what I would define as a true BJ (take most of me in and swallow) since my last girlfriend prior to meeting my wife. Unfortunately, I married a woman with a very sensitive gag reflex and a serious aversion to slimy textures in her mouth. She does give me some modest oral nearly every time we're intimate, which is better than nothing, but it's a long way from a true BJ. It's one of the unfortunate aspects of having had pre-marital sex, I know what else is possible.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Kind of a change of subject, but not so much.....

Have any of you, whether giving or receiving, experienced the issue of 'losing it'? By it....I mean the erection?


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, they sound very reasonable to me, and I would be more than grateful if my wife would be open to the idea and give it some practice. Unfortunately, I think she's pretty close minded and private in this area. I doubt very much if even her and her closest female friends speak of intimacy in anything but the most generic terms. I'd love for one of her friends to give her that advice, but I think it's unlikely. Thanks again!


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Last full BJ my husband got was 2 days ago. He came home from work exhausted. He worked tons of overtime and only got 4-5 hours sleep a night for 4 days. When he came home he showered, ate the dinner I made him and then I gave him a BJ to put him to sleep. He deserved it. I swallow and love his taste. Normally we give each other oral during foreplay. No additives we love the taste of each other.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Divorced now, but over 17 years of marriage it varied quit a bit. Once a week - start to finish - was about normal. The ending (spit, swallow or duck) also varied - but was pleasantly surprised that "swallow" became popular again in the last several years.

Also feel I should add that I was always glad to give back at least as much as I got.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

heavensangel said:


> Kind of a change of subject, but not so much.....
> 
> Have any of you, whether giving or receiving, experienced the issue of 'losing it'? By it....I mean the erection?


Can't say I ever had this problem - sorry...

What age range are you looking at?


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Last one from start to finish and swallowed? Yesterday. Last one that started out as a BJ but then went back door at her request? This morning. 

One thing we have noticed is how variations in diet can affect taste. Though sometimes it's hard to pin down what it causing a specific change. (Raisins? really??)

As for the losing hardness question - If I am out of shape, it impacts my stamina. Also, once I've been awake more than 15 hours, my ability diminishes rapidly. 17-year old Anubis is sad for 46-year old Anubis.

/makes sure she gets her share of fun too
//Got a new RP idea to try with her tonight.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> What age range are you looking at?


Mid 40ish. Has Hypertension and is currently taking meds for it. To be honest, it's occasionally occurred during the transition between foreplay & intercourse.....everything will be going great! and then all of a sudden - not so great! He's mentioned having too much to drink or being too hot (sweaty), but I sometimes wonder if these are just excuses to keep me from being hurt or offended.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

heavensangel said:


> Mid 40ish. Has Hypertension and is currently taking meds for it. To be honest, it's occasionally occurred during the transition between foreplay & intercourse.....everything will be going great! and then all of a sudden - not so great! He's mentioned having too much to drink or being too hot (sweaty), but I sometimes wonder if these are just excuses to keep me from being hurt or offended.


Well - sounds like he has alcohol, age, health problems, and likely medications working against him. 
Not sure I would assume its an excuse - even though I'm sure it's hard to not take it personally.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

nice777guy Thanks. Your comments did make me feel better. You're right, it is hard not to take it personally. 

Things in this dept. didn't go well in my 1st marriage - no matter what I did for exH, it was never good enough. He kept telling me I needed to do it like a porn star. Would put movies in for me to watch to show me what I needed to do, etc. Needless to say, this didn't leave a very good 'taste' in my mouth (no pun intended). 

Current H knows this and does everything he can to assure me I do a great job for him in this area. But this in itself, may also add to the stress of trying to keep 'it' going.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

heavensangel said:


> nice777guy Thanks. Your comments did make me feel better. You're right, it is hard not to take it personally.
> 
> Things in this dept. didn't go well in my 1st marriage - no matter what I did for exH, it was never good enough. He kept telling me I needed to do it like a porn star. Would put movies in for me to watch to show me what I needed to do, etc. Needless to say, this didn't leave a very good 'taste' in my mouth (no pun intended).
> 
> Current H knows this and does everything he can to assure me I do a great job for him in this area. But this in itself, may also add to the stress of trying to keep 'it' going.


You really don't have to look or act like a porn star to give a good BJ. Sounds like your Ex was watching too much porn.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

In order for you to act like a porn star you'd have to be molested as a child, drop out of high school, run away from home, get yoursef a very expensive cocaine and/or heroin addiction, and have sex around twelve or more guys on set in between herpes outbreaks. Porn stars are sad and disgusting. I'd rather see less effort in bed than those sad eyes looking up that scream sexual assault victim.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Nsweet said:


> In order for you to act like a porn star you'd have to be molested as a child, drop out of high school, run away from home, get yoursef a very expensive cocaine and/or heroin addiction, and have sex around twelve or more guys on set in between herpes outbreaks. Porn stars are sad and disgusting. I'd rather see less effort in bed than those sad eyes looking up that scream sexual assault victim.


My point was more to say that you don't need to do anything overly crazy or obscene to make a guy feel good like that.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> You really don't have to look or act like a porn star to give a good BJ. Sounds like your Ex was watching too much porn.


I agree.....that's just *one* of the many reasons he's now an EX! May also explain my STRONG aversion to porn and stance on how it destroys relationships. If you can't differentiate between what's fake/make believe and what's real, porn is the last thing you should be bringing into any relationship. My ex believed, even argued with me, that the actors were doing it for fun; not just for the $$. 

Thanks again for your comments. Reaffirms for me that my H wasn't simply trying to ease my concerns that I wasn't fulfilling him.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I really really really like BJ's. 

Last one, about 15 minutes ago...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

PBear said:


> I really really really like BJ's.
> 
> Last one, about 15 minutes ago...
> 
> ...


I could hear the smile on your face when I read this.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I like getting them, but we have such a wide range of things we do. I'm not obsessed with them. I love it when she does it, and will never stop her, but if I had everything else we had, and didn't have BJs, I could live with that and be happy ... but having them is always good.

Start to completion happens sometimes. More often, it is foreplay. When she initiates (and she does initiate her fair share - LOVE IT when I get jumped), sometimes she starts with a BJ and has every intention of finishing, but she will get too excited and decide it has to be more than just a BJ. Sometimes, when we're having sex she decides to turn it around and go 69 to finish me (after she has had multiple orgasms). 

I like BJs a lot, but to be honest, I like giving her oral more than I like receiving. She always gets at least some of that ... She knows how much I love giving her oral too, and sometimes when she initiates, she confidently ensures I give her oral ... MAN, I love it when I get jumped!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> I really really really like BJ's.
> 
> Last one, about 15 minutes ago...
> 
> ...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

She's the first woman I've been with that has demonstrated a desire to give them, especially to completion. I've never had to coax, cajole, coerce, or even ask. Although today I must admit to not being subtle about what I wanted...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> She's the first woman I've been with that has demonstrated a desire to give them, especially to completion. I've never had to coax, cajole, coerce, or even ask. Although today I must admit to not being subtle about what I wanted...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i had one of those a long time ago.

oh well, sh!t happens


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

i cant imagine being married with out ever getting bj's it would be sad thankfully this is not the case. 

Go down on your woman and she should return the favor anything less is an unhealthy relationship (imo)


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i had one of those a long time ago.
> 
> oh well, sh!t happens



It does happen, yes. I went 43 years without having experienced a BJ'S to completion. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

PBear said:


> It does happen, yes. I went 43 years without having experienced a BJ'S to completion.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i didnt get mine til i was 48.
didnt experience several things til then.
now im experiencing nothingness, its like being married all over again :/


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Goldmember357 said:


> i cant imagine being married with out ever getting bj's it would be sad thankfully this is not the case.


thats because you have a GOLD-MEMBER


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread just reminds me that if I knew 20 years ago what I know now I would have found another woman to marry.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey women, ever notice a guy that will date a gal for years without committing and then marry a new girlfriend after only a few months?

I'll give you a hint why ;-)


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank god my husband is only 29 and not missing out on his life  He is sexually fulfilled.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Seriously? He stopped going down on you? Dang, if I ever found out the reason my wife won't swallow was because I quit giving her oral, well, I don't know but that would be very bad. I guess in my case I already know the reason she won't swallow is because it grosses her out. She's the same as you were....foreplay only. It's disappointing but reading these forums you learn that things could be way worse.
> 
> Just one more thing on the list of requirements for when I trade up to my trophy wife! That and leaving the lights on....


Working up towards being able to swallow was my idea - and one he was well aware of when he cut me off. (Which is because I'm pregnant). I wanted to learn because I loved him, but now that I see how shallow he really is, I don't know that that desire will ever return... I'm not closed-minded at all... I've just never done it before.

TG's right - he's such a POS when he wants to be... I'm hoping things will change after the baby is born, but who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Hey women, ever notice a guy that will date a gal for years without committing and then marry a new girlfriend after only a few months?
> 
> I'll give you a hint why ;-)


LoL! For me it's been the complete opposite! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

For me, the fact that my GF is willing/wanting to give BJ's to completion is simply an indicator of her interest and desire in a healthy, energetic, and fun sex life. She enjoys my pleasure as much as I enjoy hers, and that's a lot!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Thank god my husband is only 29 and not missing out on his life  He is sexually fulfilled.


and you are just sexually filled


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Deep-throating solves the slimy issue. Goes right down the throat, bypasses the mouth.


Exactly! As long as your kissing his pelvic bone when he's orgasming you don't have to taste a thing. not that I mind taste but some men do have a really off taste.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

some of you women deserve Nobel prizes.


----------



## happyhubst3r (Mar 21, 2012)

I average about 2-4 a month complete
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

happyhubst3r said:


> I average about 2-4 a month complete
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now to sound like a five year old.

No fair!!!!

Will go down on the wife at every opportunity for as long as she wants. But getting a non birthday bj that isnt a somewhat unenthusiastic mouth work copule with hand action that feels like pump this stuff out of there so this can be done?

I say no fair sir.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> TG's right - he's such a POS when he wants to be... I'm hoping things will change after the baby is born, but who knows.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It will not change once the baby is born. It will probably get worse.

Be ready.

But about BJs, I just gave an awesome one. Then we ate cheeseburgers.  Now he's taking a nap.


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

You people are depressing me.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

that_girl said:


> But about BJs, I just gave an awesome one. Then we ate cheeseburgers.  Now he's taking a nap.


BJ, cheeseburger, then a nap? If you swallowed Im going to cry. That or pound my head against a wall.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Lordhavok said:


> I know alot changes after marriage, she does alot of things and they start to taper off after a while. Just curious to see some other track records besides my own.
> 
> Tell me fellows, when was the last time you got a bj? I dont mean a few seconds of one as foreplay. Start to finish


Last week. We've been married for over 10 years and she still does it. Our sex life isn't perfect and she can still very easily can get caught up in the minutia of life and exhaust herself very easily - but she understands that you cannot let a sex life go to complete crap.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> But about BJs, I just gave an awesome one. Then we ate cheeseburgers.


hmm, d!ck cheese and cheeseburgers. sounds yummy


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

For me, the last BJ I got was 3-4 years ago. I've probably gotten a dozen since I met my wife 8 years ago. And I only with flavored condoms. Since marriage, I may have gotten 2-3. I recently asked for one and was turned down. I won't ask again. 

I typically go down on my wife and she seems to like it. I think I'm going to pass next time as it seems oral sex is not important to her.

Luckily I have had real BJs from women who wanted to give me one. But if my wife decided now to give me one I doubt I'd enjoy it because she doesn't like to do it. Some women don't like it but that is outweighed by them wanting to please their man. My wife doesn't have a desire to please me. All I would think about is that she doesnt like doing this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> BJ, cheeseburger, then a nap? If you swallowed Im going to cry. That or pound my head against a wall.


Get your tissues and weep.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> hmm, d!ck cheese and cheeseburgers. sounds yummy


Ewww schmegma? LOL My husband is clean.  Take a bath! SCRUB THE PACKAGE! I like the way he tastes. No one asked you to suck him off :rofl:


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

I dont think I have ever done it start to finish for my hubby and I cant rmbr the last time it got near my mouth.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

that_girl said:


> But about BJs, I just gave an awesome one. Then we ate cheeseburgers.  Now he's taking a nap.



great minds....we had a tryst whilst the kiddies were outside, then we got fish and chip dinners.

beatin the kids, then goin out for a smoke...:smthumbup:


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

Pandakiss said:


> in my mind, they did taper off from the early days, it was like 2/3 times a day, everyday...but we were hot and horney teenagers..
> 
> now as the years have passed..some wks its 2/3 times most weeks its 4/5 times. always as fore play before sex.
> 
> ...


Your jaws must be as powerful as a vice grip by now.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

Mrs Maggot Brain has gotten really good at it after 22 years of marriage. She wasn't into it much when we first married. She'll start on me and we move to 69, that's what I like best. I generally don't orgasm there but she does. I won't orgasm until pounding her vaginally, and I like it that way.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

No. Ya get used to it after 20 plus years. And ostio bi flex for joints helps if I feel a twinge. I think we did 69 somewhere during last week too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

69 is sooo distracting to me! :rofl: I just cannot enjoy both at the same time. I truly enjoy going down on Hubs. When he's down on me at the same time, I get off rhythm!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

:rofl:That's funny That_Girl.

I get so distracted with giving cunnilingus during the 69 I don't notice when she stops until I feel the cold air


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Get your tissues and weep.


No fair no fair no fair.

Ive tried to get my wife to understand for 10 years how treating my semen like nuclear waste is not exactly a turn on. Not really the best way to make a guy feel about what Im sure most of us feel like is the physical manifestation of our sexual being. Kinda like our sex qi. 

To give her some credit she has tried to be a little better about it. But I think it took at least 9 years for her to realize please dont stop all contact with "him" once i cum. Going to the towel and bathroom to "sanitize" IMMEDIATELY after? Talk about bringing you down from such a feeling.


----------



## Seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok so last night was an hour of yoga followed by a blow job....actually it turned into 69, but clearly there was blow job activity. Let me tell you, if everyone followed this routine there would be no more war
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Seawolf said:


> Ok so last night was an hour of yoga followed by a blow job....actually it turned into 69, but clearly there was blow job activity. Let me tell you, if everyone followed this routine there would be no more war
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds amazing.

I love yoga. I can't wait to get back into it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> And what's better on a c*ck...I mean, a steak, than A-1!!


a womans lips?


----------



## 6kids&donecounting (Mar 22, 2012)

It's EXTERMELY difficult to get my Hub off from a BJ (apparently he never did before). In our 9 years togeather I've only been able to do it twice and therefore I kind of don't see the point although I still do it, just not as often.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

6kids&donecounting said:


> It's EXTERMELY difficult to get my Hub off from a BJ (apparently he never did before). In our 9 years togeather I've only been able to do it twice and therefore I kind of don't see the point although I still do it, just not as often.


I also have trouble orgasming from a BJ, as much as I enjoy it. I think because it's more passive for me, my mind tends to wander. Like a sexual ADD. . Not a knock on my partner's skill or anything.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomReward (Mar 23, 2012)

All girls pretend to like BJ's, but you don't find out the truth until much later on. It's like once they get the ring they know they are past their probational period and can't be easily fired. I think the last time I got one was 3 months ago and she was drinking.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

RandomReward said:


> All girls pretend to like BJ's, but you don't find out the truth until much later on. It's like once they get the ring they know they are past their probational period and can't be easily fired. I think the last time I got one was 3 months ago and she was drinking.


ALL?

You can't say ALL and be correct.

I love giving my husband BJs. Gave him one just a bit ago...I initiated it before he went to bed 

So, not ALL girls pretend about liking them


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

6kids&donecounting said:


> It's EXTERMELY difficult to get my Hub off from a BJ (apparently he never did before). In our 9 years togeather I've only been able to do it twice and therefore I kind of don't see the point although I still do it, just not as often.


i have only been with one woman who was good enough to do this for me.


----------



## 6kids&donecounting (Mar 22, 2012)

PBear said:


> I also have trouble orgasming from a BJ, as much as I enjoy it. I think because it's more passive for me, my mind tends to wander. Like a sexual ADD. . Not a knock on my partner's skill or anything.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So do u still like to get them regularly and if so since u dont orgasm what is the end result? Does it lead to sex or does she just stop? This is where I find my problem.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> a meat snake in our mouth.


This phrase alone made dropping by TAM today worthwhile.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i have only been with one woman who was good enough to do this for me.


When I met my husband, he had never finished from a BJ 

I changed that really quick.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

6kids&donecounting said:


> So do u still like to get them regularly and if so since u dont orgasm what is the end result? Does it lead to sex or does she just stop? This is where I find my problem.


They still feel good, and I still get them as often as I like. Especially when she's not in the mood for intercourse (like that time of the month). 

For me, it's been getting easier with "practice". It's a tough job, but someone's got to do it. . She enjoys making me orgasm that way, and I enjoy it too. We just don't get upset and move to intercourse if it's not happening. 

You could try prostate stimulation to help things along, if he's open to the idea. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> When I met my husband, he had never finished from a BJ
> 
> I changed that really quick.


but the question is...
can you do it with no hands 
or any other help at all.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but the question is...
> can you do it with no hands
> or any other help at all.


Working on that! 

Last night we just cracked up. Working on the "no hands" thing is sooo funny. Harder to control. But he likes it a certain way where I do come off the end so I have to use my hands or I'll be getting punched in the eye by his penis. I don't want to explain that black eye LOL!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Working on that!
> 
> Last night we just cracked up. Working on the "no hands" thing is sooo funny. Harder to control. But he likes it a certain way where I do come off the end so I have to use my hands or I'll be getting punched in the eye by his penis. I don't want to explain that black eye LOL!


i can see using a hand or finger to hold it in place in that situation.
if the woman is sucking but has her hand wrapped around and stroking the whole time, its just like a wet hj.
i spit in my own hand and do that to myself. :/
if you can bring him off with no hand assistance except to hold it steady if youre going off the end as you described, you will be awesome.
thats what no other woman has been able to accomplish on me except for one, and she was AAAWWWESOOOOOMMMMME!!!

look ma, NO HANDS!


----------



## RandomReward (Mar 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> ALL?
> 
> You can't say ALL and be correct.
> 
> ...


I know...I know. I just say this to make myself feel better lol


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Working on that!
> 
> Last night we just cracked up. Working on the "no hands" thing is sooo funny. Harder to control. But he likes it a certain way where I do come off the end so I have to use my hands or I'll be getting punched in the eye by his penis. I don't want to explain that black eye LOL!



does he cum in your face?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

confusedinlife said:


> does he cum in your face?


Ew, why do you need to know? Creepy.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Ew, why do you need to know?



I guess that is a no....

relax,,,,,


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

It's just odd that you'd ask that since I hardly know you.

But whatever. It could be no or yes but that's between my husband and I


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Ew, why do you need to know?


laugh. Honey... you opened the door. Im not surprised at the creepy question.  Penis in the eye is OK, but that isn't.

shrug.

Lets all play nice kiddies.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> It's just odd that you'd ask that since I hardly know you.
> 
> But whatever. It could be no or yes but that's between my husband and I


O

Oh I see...you can tell all this private stuff but all of a sudden cumming in your face is TOO private??? Give me a break....


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> laugh. Honey... you opened the door. Im not surprised at the creepy question.  Penis in the eye is OK, but that isn't.
> 
> shrug.
> 
> Lets all play nice kiddies.


agreed:smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> laugh. Honey... you opened the door. Im not surprised at the creepy question.


HA! It was just creepy. like some person gettin' all busy with himself, asking that question. lol. 

It was just ew. Why does it matter where Hubs comes? LOL writtin' a book?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg. He comes wherever the eff he feels like, usually i swallow because i like the taste of him cum. 

there you go!! Happy reading  but I can share what I like. Get over it.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> HA! It was just creepy. like some person gettin' all busy with himself, asking that question. lol.
> 
> It was just ew. Why does it matter where Hubs comes? LOL writtin' a book?



you could just answer the question....no one knows who you are anyway?:rofl:


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Omg. He comes wherever the eff he feels like, usually i swallow because i like the taste of him cum.
> 
> there you go!! Happy reading  but I can share what I like. Get over it.



wow.....amazing.....go for it....


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

confusedinlife said:


> wow.....amazing.....go for it....


Tell me about your underwear. Ever think about sex with a, you know, llama or something?


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Tell me about your underwear. Ever think about sex with a, you know, llama or something?


:rofl:


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never gotten one to completion. I guess I didn't know that they were this common. Thought they were always just part of foreplay. Not that I mind.  My wife has always said it hurts her jaw to do it for longer than 5-6 minutes. But she's added to her technique and has improved with both her duration pleasurability.

As for how often, I get one about half the time. I'd like it to be more, but it can get uncomfortable with us both splayed out on the bed.

What IS the best position for BJs, anyway? Is it that porn-style standing/kneeling technique? Because that doesn't look comfortable for anybody.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Best position? Her on her back, head hanging over the edge of the bed to straighten her neck. Although she may not agree this is best!


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow that_girl,
No wonder you guys reconciled. You're the holy grail of spouses. A woman who cooks, cleans, and catches:smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> I've never gotten one to completion. I guess I didn't know that they were this common. Thought they were always just part of foreplay. Not that I mind.  My wife has always said it hurts her jaw to do it for longer than 5-6 minutes. But she's added to her technique and has improved with both her duration pleasurability.
> 
> As for how often, I get one about half the time. I'd like it to be more, but it can get uncomfortable with us both splayed out on the bed.
> 
> What IS the best position for BJs, anyway? Is it that porn-style standing/kneeling technique? Because that doesn't look comfortable for anybody.


For me, because of my jaw, it's easier if I lay on my side, and he is somewhat above me on his side...eh, hard to explain.. lol.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Best position? Her on her back, head hanging over the edge of the bed to straighten her neck. Although she may not agree this is best!


See, it's times like this that I look at a position site like SexInfo101.com and go "No way! They're making this stuff up! You'd have to be double-jointed to make this position at work!"

And then someone has to go and say that their favorite position is something that I think is anatomically impossible.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha. Favorite in my mind! My wife only does it with me laying on my back with the lights off. And a strict 2 minute time limit.


----------



## Hurra (Sep 13, 2009)

RandomReward said:


> I know...I know. I just say this to make myself feel better lol


I think 99% can be considered 'all'.


----------



## 6kids&donecounting (Mar 22, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> See, it's times like this that I look at a position site like SexInfo101.com and go "No way! They're making this stuff up! You'd have to be double-jointed to make this position at work!"
> 
> And then someone has to go and say that their favorite position is something that I think is anatomically impossible.


Yeah it sounds uncomfortable but it allows for deeper penetration but almost completely avoiding the gag.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

I always gave them to completion to my stbex. He had gotten to where he needed viagra to get and stay hard enough for intercourse, so most of our sex was oral. Both of us to completion. I couldnt complain.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Best position - him sitting on side of bed, you kneeling back on your legs in front on a pillow. It's very comfortable and I like him to run his fingers through my hair.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if the woman is sucking but has her hand wrapped around and stroking the whole time, its just like a wet hj.
> i spit in my own hand and do that to myself. :/


Then she's doing it wrong. My hand doesn't feel anything like her tongue and lips on my head.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Then she's doing it wrong. My hand doesn't feel anything like her tongue and lips on my head.


if i want a bj i want the mouth.
if i wanted the hand, i would ask for a hj.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> One percent of women give them? So basically men have a better chance of Joe Camel's image mysteriously appearing on their testicles than getting a bl*wjob.
> 
> Those odds are enough to make you suck the worm straight from the tequila bottle...


LOL

i wondered why a tattoo of a camel showed up down there 
now i know, thanks frog lady. 

oh, and the tequila sounds good too.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Anytime I want one. Start to finish! Never failed me once in 35 years.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

suesmith said:


> I always gave them to completion to my stbex.


...and he's walking away from that huh? :scratchhead:
As they say, sex isn't everything in a marriage.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> LOL. I read this story in a men's mag years ago...this guy's wife wouldn't give him one and needless to say he was frustrated...he loved and missed them, so he came up with his own solution.
> 
> He practiced yoga and stretching, and got himself limber enough to where he could put his head down there and er... relieve himself.
> 
> ...


if i could do that, i would never leave the house


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, it's just the way my sick mind works.....


But...

Could you imagine your spouse walking in while you were doing that?


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Okay, it's just the way my sick mind works.....
> 
> 
> But...
> ...


You could forsee your own end


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> LOL. I read this story in a men's mag years ago...this guy's wife wouldn't give him one and needless to say he was frustrated...he loved and missed them, so he came up with his own solution.
> 
> He practiced yoga and stretching, and got himself limber enough to where he could put his head down there and er... relieve himself.
> 
> ...


The other one of course is the fanciful tale of the bloke who was in prison and circumcised himself with his teeth. It wasn't clear which was greater, his determination or his flexibility


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> such a difficult thing in life to accept your own shortcomings. :rofl:


yes, i know.
i deal with that every day :/


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Okay, it's just the way my sick mind works.....
> 
> 
> But...
> ...


b!tch...
you aint needed no more!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> "Honey...when you're done draining that pipe could you scrub the toilet?" :rofl:


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

If you could "reach yourself" - would you spit, swallow or duck???


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Now we need a new thread with a poll about how you please yourself. I can see the options now. . .


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If you could "reach yourself" - would you spit, swallow or duck???


i wouldnt ask a woman to do something i wouldnt be willing to do myself


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

I suppose the danger is you go round and round in ever-decreasing circles until you swallow yourself up entirely in a puff of smoke...


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I've had an idea for a while now to sice up things in the bedroom. An at hole glory hole and booty wall All the thrill of role play anonymous sex without a digusting bathroom, and no wall to get in the way when he just has to take it.

Take a soft black curtain and hang it up in a walk in closet door frame in the bedroom. Cut a hole right where his penis would go large enough to lick her while standing, and make a large "U" shape at the bottom big enough to have her hips pass through when she's bent over but not too wide. 

Just take turns giving each other oral sex and intercourse with the glory hole. Then when one of you get's tired of standing enjoy the same things laying down with just the bottom half of one person in sight. The thrill is in not seeing what your parter is going to go and adds another option besides a blind fold.


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

I know this thread is old.....BUT.......I would give him one every night if that is what he wanted.....before or after sex or no sex....all the way not just as foreplay either....I get turned down a lot but oh well keep on trying right.....


----------



## tinbanger (Feb 27, 2012)

Might as well add my two cents.

Last BJ? If my calculations are right, at least a year and nine months ago (my youngest daughter just turned 1 today, if that gives you a hint). 

BJ to completion? Sad to say that I can't remember. 

Needless to say, we have some issues that we're working through. Been reading MMSL and NMMNG to get myself sorted out.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless the BJ is leading right up to sex, i'm not understanding why there would be no "completion".... what's the point to a BJ if you can't blow a load? I'd feel defeated if I couldn't finish my husband off..... and i'm a pretty big competition freak. If I ever give him a bj and don't finish, he's apparently in the doghouse for something......

I genuinely want to know why a woman wouldn't finish a bj, though. Is it that it takes too long?


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless the BJ is leading right up to sex, i'm not understanding why there would be no "completion".... what's the point to a BJ if you can't blow a load? I'd feel defeated if I couldn't finish my husband off..... and i'm a pretty big competition freak. If I ever give him a bj and don't finish, he's apparently in the doghouse for something......

I genuinely want to know why a woman wouldn't finish a bj, though. Is it that it takes too long?


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

I think when "completion" is used, it's meant to finish by cumming into her mouth. 

My wife doesn't hardly ever take cum in her mouth, but she finishes a blowjob with her hands. So, I always have an orgasm and complete...just not in her mouth.


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

I think when "completion" is used, it's meant to finish by cumming into her mouth. 

My wife doesn't hardly ever take cum in her mouth, but she finishes a blowjob with her hands. So, I always have an orgasm and complete...just not in her mouth.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hosieryishot said:


> I think when "completion" is used, it's meant to finish by cumming into her mouth.
> 
> My wife doesn't hardly ever take cum in her mouth, but she finishes a blowjob with her hands. So, I always have an orgasm and complete...just not in her mouth.


OH. Well in *that* case lol. I've done it maybe three times in our entire existence as a unit LOL. Is it *really* that important? I don't just duck and cover, I continue oral.......but I aim it awwwaaaayyyyyy from my mouth as I focus on other parts, if that makes sense. I cannot seem to get past the texture.... I avoid mayo because of texture. I avoid baked beans because of texture. Cream cheese..... there's a pretty extensive list of textures that I have a strong aversion to and unfortunately semen is one of those things.....now I feel defeated


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Regular part of our routine. Couple times a. Week.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Every time we go at it ....he gets some of this, but he wants us to "go together" - and not finish him...I still linger there awhile...then he gets the full treatment to the glorious finish -in the mouth & all ..on those times I am out for the count. I won't leave him hanging.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

kl84 said:


> OH. Well in *that* case lol. I've done it maybe three times in our entire existence as a unit LOL. Is it *really* that important? I don't just duck and cover, I continue oral.......but I aim it awwwaaaayyyyyy from my mouth as I focus on other parts, if that makes sense. I cannot seem to get past the texture.... I avoid mayo because of texture. I avoid baked beans because of texture. Cream cheese..... there's a pretty extensive list of textures that I have a strong aversion to and unfortunately semen is one of those things.....now I feel defeated


My wife is the same, she hates the texture and the fact that it's warm..
I don't get what the big deal is, I've tasted it myself..it's nothing, as long as I don't drink beer or coffee all day it's not bad whatsoever..but thats just me..
She finds it gross, but will take it in the mouth and keep it between her lips and teeth..and spit it out, go through the whole mouth wash, toothpaste and rinse routine..
I would prefer for her to take it all over in her mouth, and face...and lick any amount thats on her lips and keep licking my thang..but whatever, I've also seen porn since 16yrs old so maybe I'm brainwashed lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I just love love love to give my man a BJ...he is putty in my hands afterwards.
Never had an issue with him finishing in my mouth... I suppose partly because he seems to like it and want it so much and also I figure if he can lick my pu$$y with all it's 'juices' then I can swallow for him...fairs fair!

If a man is turning down BJ's or any other form of sex I believe it means something else is going on. It may be problems within the relationship or it may be stresses from elsewhere...family or work.
Topazgirl... don't take it personally. It's his issue... until he shares with you what the problem is you can't work towards solving it. 

The way I see it...your just trying to be a good wife and your not being appprieciated! That sux! (pun intended  )


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

kl84 said:


> OH. Well in *that* case lol. I've done it maybe three times in our entire existence as a unit LOL. Is it *really* that important?


Yes.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Yes.


:iagree:


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I just love love love to give my man a BJ...he is putty in my hands afterwards.
> Never had an issue with him finishing in my mouth... I suppose partly because he seems to like it and want it so much and also I figure if he can lick my pu$$y with all it's 'juices' then I can swallow for him...fairs fair!


strong logic

just like a bazillion other threads in here makes me yearn for the pre-married days, i am certainly jealous of all this "activity"


----------



## MYM1430 (Nov 7, 2011)

It has happened three times in our relationship. Most recently, more than a year ago.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is not a big fan of giving them to me (much to my chagrin) and swallowing hasn't happened since marriage. But I would love a little more attention in that fashion as foreplay, especially 69. 

She has been a little more willing and that is good. I adore going down on her and wish she would share that sentiment.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

marriedguy said:


> My wife is the same, she hates the texture and the fact that it's warm..
> I don't get what the big deal is, I've tasted it myself..it's nothing, as long as I don't drink beer or coffee all day it's not bad whatsoever..but thats just me..
> She finds it gross, but will take it in the mouth and keep it between her lips and teeth..and spit it out, go through the whole mouth wash, toothpaste and rinse routine..
> I would prefer for her to take it all over in her mouth, and face...and lick any amount thats on her lips and keep licking my thang..but whatever, I've also seen porn since 16yrs old so maybe I'm brainwashed lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really wouldn't mind....I don't think it's really the taste, honestly. But every time I have tried I have gagged to the point of nearly puking, no matter HOW hard I try to be a big girl about it. It's just one of those things. I will continue to try but I figure seeing me gag and run to the bathroom sort of kills the moment for him. I don't think there's anything gross about the act, I think it's hot, especially since it turns my husband on.....but I can't really go against nature, either. It's the texture that my mind finds gross and my body reacts


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

kl84 said:


> I really wouldn't mind....I don't think it's really the taste, honestly. But every time I have tried I have gagged to the point of nearly puking, no matter HOW hard I try to be a big girl about it. It's just one of those things. I will continue to try but I figure seeing me gag and run to the bathroom sort of kills the moment for him. I don't think there's anything gross about the act, I think it's hot, especially since it turns my husband on.....but I can't really go against nature, either. It's the texture that my mind finds gross and my body reacts


My STBXW would never let me come close to finishing in her mouth, and it wasn't a big deal to me. Would have been nice, but whatever... Her being enthusiastic about sex in general would have been MUCH more important (but that wasn't happening either).

With my current GF, she has always "gone for the gusto". And it's taken blow jobs from "Meh, whatever..." to "OMG, that was f'ing incredible!". You could try starting small (a taste rather than a full load, for example). One thing she's noted is that by making sure the delivery system is as far in her mouth as possible, everything slides down with as little taste and texture as possible. And on the plus side for me, that feels the best anyway.  

C


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

So i have a question for the ladies .
Whats worse/better, swallowing...or getting a facial done (ejaculating onto the face, mouth, etc)

In the end..she has to "want" to do it on her own, otherwise I feel like a bully..

Thanks Kl84, I think my wife would agree with most of what u said..except I doubt she finds it hot..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I have this crazy fear of money shots. I tense up and up my hands up. It's prob funny to see, but I don't mind CIM, I have no problem with the taste. For me it's the smell. 

It's not a bad smell....just different. I don't mind if he shoots on my body either.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

If sex slows down with marriage 

THAT Is UNHEALTHY 

LEAVE

SEEK HELP

Unless you enjoy suffering.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I really wouldn't mind....I don't think it's really the taste, honestly. But every time I have tried I have gagged to the point of nearly puking, no matter HOW hard I try to be a big girl about it. It's just one of those things. I will continue to try but I figure seeing me gag and run to the bathroom sort of kills the moment for him. I don't think there's anything gross about the act, I think it's hot, especially since it turns my husband on.....but I can't really go against nature, either. It's the texture that my mind finds gross and my body reacts


At least you are trying 


But really you can overcome this. The mind is incredibly powerful ITS ALL MENTAL.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

It has been at least 5 years for me. I have been married 12. My first wife stopped almost right when we got married. Well she stopped doing it to me. But not all together. lol


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> If sex slows down with marriage
> 
> THAT Is UNHEALTHY
> 
> ...


if only it was as easy as you make it seem...


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Lordhavok said:


> Tell me fellows, when was the last time you got a bj? I dont mean a few seconds of one as foreplay. Start to finish


When we were dating 13+ years ago she told me I was the first one in her mouth. She just held it there.

In the past (1-12 years) she did an awesome job of going down on me when I asked(never to O), or on her own. 

The most recent time was about a year ago she was at a friend's bacherlotte party and the discussion turned to oral sex. Keep in mind these were all good Christian women who were good friends from church. One of the women, Angela, shared she was struggling to deep throat her husband. Yeah. My wife is telling me this and I'm like "are you for real?" I can never look at Angela the same. So out of my wife sharing that with me her tone indicated jealousy. Next time we were intimate she said she wanted to bring me to O via BJ, but with a condom. :scratchhead: I said sure. So as she was getting going I made the stupid mistake of grabbing her head and thrusting into her mouth. She said she gagged and didn't want to do any more oral ever again. 

The irony of this is I experienced the best BJ of my life with a previous gf who was a devout Pagan, and my wife, who can't suck to save her life, was raised by a Presbyterian minister. 

My wife said in counseling about 6 months ago that oral was off the table. Since then I haven't gone down on her nor will I again until she goes first. I know she always enjoyed me being down there on her and I can't imagine her stupid pride getting in the way of that pleasure but I guess it has.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

kl84 said:


> Unless the BJ is leading right up to sex, i'm not understanding why there would be no "completion".... what's the point to a BJ if you can't blow a load? I'd feel defeated if I couldn't finish my husband off..... and i'm a pretty big competition freak. *If I ever give him a bj and don't finish, he's apparently in the doghouse for something*......
> 
> I genuinely want to know why a woman wouldn't finish a bj, though. Is it that it takes too long?


Your husband has the best doghouse in the world...



kl84 said:


> OH. Well in *that* case lol. I've done it maybe three times in our entire existence as a unit LOL. Is it *really* that important? I don't just duck and cover, I continue oral.......but I aim it awwwaaaayyyyyy from my mouth as I focus on other parts, if that makes sense. I cannot seem to get past the texture.... I avoid mayo because of texture. I avoid baked beans because of texture. Cream cheese..... there's a pretty extensive list of textures that I have a strong aversion to and unfortunately semen is one of those things.....now I feel defeated


I find it important. It's like having sex, only to pull out before you go. It still feels really good, but orgasming inside is way better.

My fiancee has the same issue you do, so the one way we got around this was to use a condom. I can go in her mouth, but she doesn't have to taste it. 

I'd call it a win win but BJ's for me are about once every 3-4 months and have been as much as a year inbetween, and most of the time they are spontaneous, which means she doesn't grab a condom or they aren't accessible, so finishing in her mouth happens about as often as a blue moon. 

Anyways, if you don't have an adversion to them, I'd suggest using a condom. You can always remove it after he goes if you want to continue going down on him.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

kl84 said:


> I really wouldn't mind....I don't think it's really the taste, honestly. But every time I have tried I have gagged to the point of nearly puking, no matter HOW hard I try to be a big girl about it. It's just one of those things. I will continue to try but I figure seeing me gag and run to the bathroom sort of kills the moment for him. I don't think there's anything gross about the act, I think it's hot, especially since it turns my husband on.....but I can't really go against nature, either. It's the texture that my mind finds gross and my body reacts


do you like scrambled eggs or oysters?

it's odd how the mind works. i once went to a restaurant that served something labeled "*tendon* beef," I thought it said *tender* beef and was a typo. The rest of the menu was filled with typos and grammar problems. (like this message, but my excuse is that I have my left hand in a cast)

I took a few of bites, swallowed them all, and they tasted good, but it didn't taste like beef. I asked, they said it really was a beef *tendon*. I gagged a bit and couldn't swallow the next bite as hard as I tried. I'm sure I had just insulted a billion people by being unable to swallow something they see as a delicacy. 

In the 80s I worked with a woman from Vietnam who told me one November she had cooked her first thanksgiving turkey; she said she had a hard time doing so because she had had pet turkeys in the old country growing up. she gagged on the first bite. She said it might have been the same reaction I had if I tried to cook a dog as her family did growing up. 



.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

committed_guy said:


> Keep in mind these were all good Christian women who were good friends from church. One of the women, Angela, shared she was struggling to deep throat her husband. Yeah. My wife is telling me this and I'm like "are you for real?"


This reminds me of a time a few years ago. Now, to be clear, my wife does it fairly often now. As foreplay every time we have sex. And to completion, and down the hatch once every week or so for the last few months. But before this year it was extremely rare. Actually she had only done it twice. Once while we were dating and once when a good friend of hers related a story. 

The story was that this friend was going down on her husband in their bedroom, and it was the middle of the afternoon at her husband's birthday party so they had a bunch of family over. And, the funny part was that his mother walked in on them, with her on her knees and him in her mouth.

So my wife related this story to me because it was supposed to be this big funny thing. Problem is ladies, if you don't give your husband head....like, ever..... then he's not going to think it's that funny that your friends do it. Especially when you try to project some kind of bad-girl image and the friend you're talking about is the most prim and proper Mormon girl that either of us know. Pure as the driven snow and she's going down on her husband during a party, yet my wife never would. And she couldn't get why her little story ticked me off. I mean seriously, a Mormon mother of 4 can do it but my wife can't? I was not a happy camper. Still ticks me off when I think about it.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

PBear said:


> One thing she's noted is that by making sure the delivery system is as far in her mouth as possible, everything slides down with as little taste and texture as possible. And on the plus side for me, that feels the best anyway.


yes, indeed!

When deep throated, or with the tip past back of tongue, the fluid will go right down the throat, making things easier to swallow. 

My wife deep throats me, and as long as I don't take too long, I can O ALL the way in. Swallowing thusly adds to the sensation. She also has to be in the mood, though I can't figure out what makes her want to continue,but suspect the scent and flavor can change (no asparagus, yes pineapple/sweets). 

if I take too long she has to stop the bj. Even with taking breaths, she still gets winded and sore. I try as hard as i can to time myself right, which is tricky as the journey is so nice i never want it to end. 


my ex and past girlfriends used to end up biting me right about the time i was ready to finish. That was pretty bad training for me, and may explain my own hesitation to finishing that my wife had to coax me into. They never refused to swallow but they said i got bigger around near O time, which made it hard to avoid the teeth.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

@OP. i guess i'm lucky, i get more bj's now than before marriage. my w has actually gotten pretty good at it and if she's had some wine i think she actually enjoys it though she would never admit it to me. 

she never lets me finish in her mouth though.


----------



## frankd (Feb 22, 2012)

I fondly remember all the BJ's I got from my ex-wife. Always finished in her mouth and she swallowed every time.
It all started when we were dating in high school until things fell apart, maybe 18-19 years. Must have gotten hundreds. 
One time we had gone out to dinner and she ordered her favourite drink after dinner. So when we got down to it, she said she didn't want me to come in her mouth because she still had the pleasant taste of the drink. I promised to buy her 2 afterwards, no 10, and as things got more intense, I promised 100. Anything, please finish!! 
Ah, good times, good times. I'm getting a semi-woody just remembering those soft, moist BJ's given so eagerly and willingly.

My wife, bless her heart, I love her like nothing else in the world, but she sees BJ's as submissive and rarely ever does it for me. But then, I get to munch on her ass. Oh, what a butt! 
Well, life is a bit unfair isn't it? Why can't I have BJ's and munch her behind?


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

My DH gets them a lot. I, for one, love the submissive nature of it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> My DH gets them a lot. I, for one, love the submissive nature of it.


It is interesting how people see things differently. I like my guy to be rough with me in bed and to be dominant but I don't see BJs as submissive, in fact the opposite.

I love giving him a BJ (and yes I swallow) but to me this is not submissive, I choose to do it and I know how it melts him. I am in control and the boss at this time.


----------



## ohlife (Oct 4, 2012)

sex thrice a year. bjs every night. cunnilingus never.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

maybe last week. 
my wife isnt the greatest when it comes to being sexual or romantic. 
but she knows i lime the occasional bj and i will get a full one once or twice a month.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I have never given my husband a bj to completion (he is the only man I have ever even gone down on). When we were first married, 13.5 years ago, I guess I thought it was gross, I don't know. Now I think in the last year or so, I have hit my peak and I want sex all the time, and have this urge to do a bj to completion. Foreplay almost always start with me going down on him and recently he told me I'd better watch out or I was going to get something I wasn't ready for. I think that he knows how I used to feel about it, so he is trying not to finish in my mouth. It seems everyday that I think, "today is the day, I'll just grab him when he gets home from work and do it" something comes up. I was hoping to try it today, but having to pick daughter up from cheerleading and nephew coming home on leave from Army, I don't see it happening tonight. I just hope when I finally get the courage to do it, I don't mess it up and gag or something embarrassing, lol!


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't let any of that hold you back... I imagine that it's going to be the last thing on his mind...


----------



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My wife and I are both extremely generous with oral sex. It's not even just generous, we both ENJOY doing it. Although for a while, I suddenly stopped wanting oral sex. I think because part of what makes a bj so hot is the novelty of it, its like how often do I get to do this? Every day? oh, well I'd rather just have the real thing.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I know alot changes after marriage, she does alot of things and they start to taper off after a while. Just curious to see some other track records besides my own.
> 
> Tell me fellows, when was the last time you got a bj? I dont mean a few seconds of one as foreplay. Start to finish


...what a BJ??......sorry, but I guess that says it all....insists she has a gag reflex....uggghhhhhh....but its not like I have ever tried to jam it down her friggin throat........more uggghhhhh!!!!


----------

